#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  we are not used to make

## geffov41

this is really the situation that we are not used to make me really uncomfortable." The Lakers started the 2014-15 season it was devastated, the seventh overall pick in the first round Julius - Randall leg fracture in the season opener. He is the Lakers since 1982, James - Option to Worthy (champion) has the highest rookie pick. Then everything goes according to plan failed: Kobe usage is too high; Bryant shot selection unreasonable; coach Byron - Scott refused to third. When Bryant in January due to season-ending torn shoulder, the Lakers have been close to the bottom of the West, they will go into the fate of the lottery h**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
s been identified.Generally like mad losing team will be some strange and unrelated to the game itself. 1993 New York Mets (59 wins and 103 negative), the Brett - Sabo Ha root against reporters spray bleach, Vince - Coleman put fire*****ers like seeds, like litter. Wizards 2009-10 season (26 wins, 56 losses) in the locker room sudden gun incident. The 2014-15 season, the Lakers some are weird interview after the game. After February 23, the Lakers beat the Celtics in overtime, ending seven-game losing streak, Nick - Young, Jordan - Hill and Carlos - Carlos Boozer presence on the ground and made exaggerated celebration. Coincidentally, Bryant guest "Jimmy Kimmel Live" show, when they saw the fragments celebration, he showed no emotion during the whole trip.Jimmy - Kenmore quipped: "If you are still the team will celebrate how would you do it  " Bryant straightened his tie with a strange expression, nothing, obviously irritated.Whether that game was Bryant's program, Jenny at the scene. She is also very good response than Chico, which reminded her of the Lakers' Magic Johnson in the first game, then scored in the last minute buzzer Jabbar Kareem, helping the Lakers win over the San Diego Clippers, Magic has always been indifferent to the excitement Kareem Abdul-Jabbar to a bear hug


. Then Jabbar said: "Listen, we have 81 games to go." Think of the recent Lakers game Jenny celebration feel laughing, is developing a good chemistry between she could see that the players, it also allows She's hopeful young team."Team players are mostly one-year contract, led by the Department to establish what is really difficult." She said. Team only Kobe Bryant, Randall, Young and Kelly have guaranteed contracts for next season. "Last year, Judy - Meeks played well, but he was not on the team this year, I would like to develop a relationship with the players, but sometimes think they will do in the next year, let this think.  I'm sorry, I'm glad that they are not responsible for thi**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
s piece of basketball operations, because now they are the Lakers, I put them as one of us. "With his father, Jenny players is a full-heartedly. She remembers the 1980s when his father worked with the Los Angeles Kings (NFL teams, the same as all the Basses) Charlie - Seamus reached a verbal agreement to renew, even then Seamus had broken his leg. Jane Bryant and Lakers management, too, they Achilles tendon rupture after Bryant finished with a two-year renewal of 48.5 million.Brutal truth is that running a family business is definitely not disguise easy. The Lakers are Jenny's house, she still remembers one night years ago, the father of the injured after the game magician to take home with them over the sofa - Michael Jackson's "Thriller" premiered on MTV's.Odom is one of the most popular member of the family, the Lakers - Lamar. Buss and Phil Jackson - in 2009 he attended Kohler - Kardashian's wedding. Two championships with the Lakers Odom, also got off the best sixth man. But because the Lakers tried to trade him and heartbreak, eventually sent to the Mavericks, and soon disappeared in the league, and into a drug scandal. "I'm worried about him," Jenny said, "I contacted him, but not contact. He touch


es will contact us, he knows I have always supported him --10 years has been the case."Her face sad, even commercial, she can easily move in Jenny child, Bass family's main business is real estate. At that time, she dreamed of becoming a father, as a tycoon, was born in the poor areas of Wyoming, in Los Angeles successful gold. They often childhood mansion in Old Bath fun, whether playing cards or flying jump into the pool. Her parents divorced in 1972, the children had a significant impact, Jenny in high school always melancholy. In 1979, she became a local beauty pageant winner, his breakthrough. "It makes me confident mature quickly, I became able to lift his head, face to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
face dialogue with the people."In USC Jenny is quite a legend, when he was studying, he lived with his father in a Beverly Hills mansion has 42 rooms, the family often held here charity dinner, the old Bath often entertain some celebrity guests. Once Jenny found at 4:00 Rick - James (soul music circles legendary singer) in the downstairs living room playing the piano. "Fortunately, there was no reality show, then just crazy." She said.But that time has made her closer to his father. "She wanted to be close to him, to know him, to learn from him." Kurt - Rambis wife, Jenny is also a close friend of Linda says, "Their relationship is very very very good, he was very frank about her, and she for he is very serious. "Jenny even play regularly with his father's young girlfriends.Later, the sport gradually developed into the main industry of Bath home. In 1979, the old Bath from Jack - Kent - Cook bought the hands of the Lakers, Great Western Forum Arena, Los Angeles Kings, as well as 13,000 acres of the farm, spent a total of $ 67.5 million, and theSee More: we are not used to make

----------

